# Arrow position to berger hole



## Woody69

I don't know about Hoyt's, but i always set my bows up like "A" !

Woody


----------



## cosmotiger1

Anyone else?


----------



## erdman41

post #5

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1097929

Basically find your proper nock height first and more times than not your arrow will be in position A


----------



## subconsciously

I had and have tuned some Mathews that tuned best thru the bottom of the Berger. Most of the time it is centered.


----------



## aread

According to the two guys I've talked to who have designed bows at some point in their career, almost all modern compound bows are designed for the arrow to be centered on the Berger hole.

The actual product sometimes does better with it a little lower or higher than centered. Bowhand position, tiller or timing can affect this a little bit. If you find that the bow shoots better with the arrow out of the berger hole, it is usually due to mismatched limbs or really bad form. I haven't seen badly mismatched limbs in a while. The bow companies seem to have that problem under control.

Allen


----------



## SpotShy

Unless there is some recent emphasis placed on bow design now, traditionally there was not any specific call out in design that required that the berger button hole be in any specific location to relate to arrow height. The hole is there to mount a rest. However it has evolved as a mainstream starting point for setting nocking point. Sometimes it works and other times it doesn't. Depending on cam type, design and rotation, as well as the balance in limb deflection, where the arrow ends up intersecting can vary. Personally, I want to find the center balance point of my bow string and then let the rest fall where it falls during the tuning process. Next time you shoot a few arrows check your d-loop. Is it deformed? Does it point up, down, or straight in line with the nock? Get this correct first, then set the rest up so that your arrow runs through the center of the berger hole. However, if your tuning process says the rest needs to go down a smidge or alot and the arrow is not square, it may be something such as cam rotation or sync thats the issue. Then again it may be that you have one limb that is a bit stronger than the other. You can tinker and make it look like the "ideal" way or you could just shoot it.


----------



## bowfreak1970

Recurve shooter use the berger hole as the center so the plunger is set properly it is logical to assume compounds would be the same. 
It is a great starting point.
I level the arrow to square centered with the berger hole. I then have the rest set for height. Then I raise the nock 1/8in based on a 7in brace less for less and more for more and install the nock and "D" loop. At this point I check for cam lean at rest and full draw using a draw board and a cat lazer and adjust the cables to minimize it or (split the difference if it is a solo cam) e.g 1/2in right at rest and 1/2in left at full draw. I then align the arrow for right left using a lazer (not the cat lazer) at 1/2 of the draw length which willin theory split the cam lean in the bow and it will shoot bullet holes all day long. No paper tuning necessary... just a lazer and a draw board


----------



## 138104

Bringing this back from the ashes. My Elite's always tune with the arrow set 90° to the string. I turned the limb bolts out 1 turn and now my bow is tuning nock high. The cams are synch'd, so not sure what to check. Any suggestions?


----------



## darneson

Nock height is relative to the rest height, so this is a circular argument!!!


----------



## darneson

It seems to me that you would want the arrow shaft aligned with the center of the bow such that vertical torque has minimal impact on the arrow. Most bows have a pretty large window to work with. But then, how much vertical torque occurs - depends on how you hold your bow (??).


----------

